# Which decade would you prefer to be born in?



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

2000s


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> I'd like to be born in 1946, an original Baby Boomer





nO_d3N1AL said:


> 2000s


Why oh why?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

1960s and living in California. 

Move to Silicon Valley, and work at one of the tech boom start ups like Microsoft or Apple. 

You could be in your twenties or close, for the 80s see Queen and Led Zeppelin live alongside the Smiths. 

Then, mellow out a rich multibillionaire by the early 90s, and see Cobain and Pearl Jam and the best rockstars live. 

And then you’re 30-40, and can participate in the Software revolution, as a key member and guru. Meanwhile, electronic music is getting huge and it’s all your contributions. 

Be around 50 by this decade. 

Sounds pretty dope, if not my own generation. This would be an awesome path to take.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

RoseTenthFan said:


> Why oh why?


I feel old being born in the mid 90s. It's an awkward time because I'm not quite young enough to be Gen Z but not old enough to relate to Gen Y.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Would rather be born like a God and see and know everything.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I feel old being born in the mid 90s. It's an awkward time because I'm not quite young enough to be Gen Z but not old enough to relate to Gen Y.


I can relate to this a lot having been born around the same time. On this site I get classified as Gen Z, but I’m literally smack bang between Gen Z and Gen Y. It doesn’t make as much sense for me then someone born after 9/11 who doesn’t really understand what Grunge rock is, or who’s never used a VHS tape or floppy disk seriously and contemporaneously. 




shinedowness said:


> Would rather be born like a God and see and know everything.


What would this mean? xD just out of curiosity


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

xraydav said:


> I can relate to this a lot having been born around the same time. On this site I get classified as Gen Z, but I’m literally smack bang between Gen Z and Gen Y. It doesn’t make as much sense for me then someone born after 9/11 who doesn’t really understand what Grunge rock is, or who’s never used a VHS tape or floppy disk seriously and contemporaneously.


I never got why 9/11 is relevant to generations. I hadn't even heard of it until I was a teenager


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I never got why 9/11 is relevant to generations. I hadn't even heard of it until I was a teenager


I was like seven or eight when it happened, so I remember seeing the news stories. Basically, it’s just to say born after the 2001ish period, those teenagers/young adults are so removed from our experiences pre-Software revolution. They grew up with iPods, and xboxes, etc and HD TVs, and the Hi speed broadband internet in every home on every device. 

I feel like there is still a distinction because I didn’t experience my childhood that way.

I think the 9/11 incident really typified the early 2000s culture. Focus on national rather than foreign interests, be a bit more conservative and focus on national security.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I never got why 9/11 is relevant to generations. I hadn't even heard of it until I was a teenager


It was certainly relevant to Americans. The global pop culture is relevant to generations worldwide, but it is mostly shaped by Americans. If Osama decided to attack (say) Paris, it probably wouldn't have so much impact.


----------



## vanilshaaw (Feb 3, 2018)

Would've loved to be born in the 90s.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

vanilshaaw said:


> Would've loved to be born in the 90s.


Why? For some kiddie cartoons and some horribly aged games like Super Mario 64, Ocarina of Time, and Goldeneye 007?

Just watch the old cartoons online and buy the Nintendo 64 games on the Wii Shop Channel.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

for the music: around 1900, so I could really enjoy the jazz of the 1920s.
for the art: the 1860s, to enjoy the impressionistic art of the later 1800s.
for dance: anytime. Dance is awesome, no matter what form it takes.


----------



## THY9899 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm fine to be born on my born's decade(1990's) but definitely not fine to be born in the ending of 90's(1999).That was awful:bored: 
I would like to be born in the beginning of 90's(1990/1991) so I can experience 90's:laughing:


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

THY9899 said:


> I'm fine to be born on my born's decade(1990's) but definitely not fine to be born in the ending of 90's(1999).That was awful:bored:
> I would like to be born in the beginning of 90's(1990/1991) so I can experience 90's:laughing:


Nah, to truly experience the best of the 90s, you'd have to be born in 1977. 
Someone born in the early 90s would've been Barney and Sesame Street aged in the mid 90s, and in elementary for stuff like "Wannabe", "Barbie Girl", "Hit Me Baby One More Time", and "Genie in a Bottle". 
Someone born in 1977 would've entered high school in 1991 when the alternative rock movement started, and graduated high school in 1995 when songs like "One Sweet Day", "Don't Speak", and "Gangsta's Paradise" came out.


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ideally I would have like to be born in the '70s. Although, I'm still happy with being born in 2000.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

*Fun Fact:* there are more non-white kids born in 2011 than there are white kids born in 2011 in America.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I actually like having been born in 1997, because it's not unreasonable given my family history and medical advances that I could live to be 103 and could have lived for three centuries in 2100. That would be dope.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I actually like having been born in 1997, because it's not unreasonable given my family history and medical advances that I could live to be 103 and could have lived for three centuries in 2100. That would be dope.


It would be cool to see how the year 2100 will be like. :tongue:


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> *Fun Fact:* there are more non-white kids born in 2011 than there are white kids born in 2011.


This is just in America right?


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

Rainbowz said:


> It would be cool to see how the year 2100 will be like. :tongue:


I'll be 99 when the clocks change to '00 again:tongue:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Longaotian00 said:


> This is just in America right?


Correct.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

2060s.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

100000s


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> 100000s


This must be the best choice, unless it happens to be in the middle of a galaxy-spanning war.

Also, is there a way to unlock the poll?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

the future isnt an option?
i want to buy cheap tickets to space!!


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

Either 1900's or 2100's.
No, seriously though. I am just wondering what would happen if I was born in either one of these decades. There would be a lot of differences between the two, of course, so that's why I choose these two decades.


----------



## 7teen4ever (Oct 26, 2017)

Prefer to be born in 90s itself but a couple of years before i actually born. Still I'm lucky to have a childhood which contains the innocence of the oldendays plus access to the earlier versions of modern technology.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm actually fine with being born at the time I was, I couldn't ask for it any other way.


----------



## DieselFanNate (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm perfectly fine with being born when I was (1989) but I wouldn't mind to have been born in the early to mid 1980's. I think I would have gotten a more full experience of the 90's then. I didn't really get into grunge and nu-metal until the early to mid 2000's so it was already kinda phasing out. Post grunge and nu metal and metal core we're the thing when I was in my teens, which is fine too  .


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

None, but here I am.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I feel like if you try to change the year you were born you would just be unsatisfied. 
If you wished to were born earlier, in the future you'll complain about being old. 
If you wished you were younger, you'd complain about not being able to do "big kid" things.
There's no such thing as "the perfect birthyear".


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

I would choose the 70s in order to experience the 80s as a teenager. I am born in 1984.


----------



## Wobotnik04 (Mar 31, 2018)

2004 because it's the year I'm proud of being born in.


----------



## ernesto123ok (Apr 1, 2018)

in middle ages so hopefully i'd be dead by now


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm happy I'm at least born in the 80s and happy I can say I'm an 80s baby. But I would have loved to be born in the earlier mid to late 70s.

At least be an 80s kid rather than 90s kid.


----------

